# Detailer's Domain: Lusso Oro Wax Group Buy



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems like there is some interest for more LUSSO ORO

Anyone interested in a group buy for Lusso Oro?

Here is the deal:

Let me know I would do a Lusso Oro plus 2 Uber Yellow Wax Applicator Pads

Price if we can get up to 10 members: $35.95 (less your forum discount)

Price if we get 11 plus members: $31.96 (less your s2ki discount)

The 1st 5 on the list will also get Lusso Revitalizing Creme FREE.

The people signing up for 6-10 will get Lusso Auto Bath FREE.

Please PM or email me if you are interested.

Please click on the links below to see what Lusso is all about:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52062&highlight=lusso+oro

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52426&highlight=lusso+oro

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52546&highlight=lusso+oro

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57035&highlight=lusso+oro

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53524&highlight=lusso+oro

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=48073&highlight=lusso+oro

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

1. jasonbarnes i'd definately be up for having some:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Jason your in the wrong list.
Here you go M8.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100443&highlight=Lusso+Oro+Wax+Group+Buy

Gordon


----------

